# Faux skull candle



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is a 2 part on how to make one of my Skull Candles. I suck at these how-to videos so sorry for that. Anyway, here are some pics of the final skull and the videos. Enjoy!
















YouTube- Fake skull candle how to part 1
YouTube- Fake skull candle how to part 2


----------



## Morbiddious (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the vids. Awesome. Just 2 quick questions - 1) is there a battery powered flicker setup 2) what type of paint did you use on the candle part ? That red you used looks sweet. Thx !


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome tutorial. I would guess that it would be easier to finish the skull first how you want it than to try and stain it after you did the candle wax part right? Did you use a red gluestick or did you go back and paint the wax afterward? If you painted it afterward, i must commend you on a job well done. Not a trace of oops showing. 

Great job!! 

Thanks!


----------



## MET42 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the vids. I just might have to try this. Where did you get your skull from?


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Morbiddious said:


> Thanks for the vids. Awesome. Just 2 quick questions - 1) is there a battery powered flicker setup 2) what type of paint did you use on the candle part ? That red you used looks sweet. Thx !


Most people here on the forums use the battery powered tea lights. They are cheap and flicker very well. I need mine to last for much longer than batteries. On the candle I used plain old acrylic paint, napthol red medium I think.



Giles said:


> Awesome tutorial. I would guess that it would be easier to finish the skull first how you want it than to try and stain it after you did the candle wax part right? Did you use a red gluestick or did you go back and paint the wax afterward? If you painted it afterward, i must commend you on a job well done. Not a trace of oops showing.
> 
> Great job!!
> 
> Thanks!


It's easier to finished your candle then you can use it as a handle to finish paint your skull. Then after the skull dries, paint the candle (it would be cool to have that color of a glue stick). You can try the other way but all that drilling and hot glue and repeated touching could mess up a good paint job. And I use acrylic on the skull as well, no stain smell and it dries fast and tack free.



MET42 said:


> Thanks for the vids. I just might have to try this. Where did you get your skull from?


You are welcome! I made the skull.

Thanks for the kind compliments everyone!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

great vids.
Your skulls always look fantastic!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I never thought of using the candle as a handle to finish the skull. Thanks!


----------



## Morbiddious (Apr 8, 2010)

Thx for the answers and thx for the how-to !


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Great Videos Scourge, and beautiful skulls as always...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I have no idea why you beat yourself up over the quality of your how-to videos. I think they are great.

The idea of resin for the making the insert in the PVC is brilliant! An elegant solution. The whole candle looks wickedly good.

Oh, what glue gun do you use? The glue just flies out of it!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome job, man!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

those look great.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

fan-freakin-tastic man!!!!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

This looks so cool


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the red on the candle wax it is quite pretty actually against the skull


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Terra said:


> I have no idea why you beat yourself up over the quality of your how-to videos. I think they are great.
> 
> The idea of resin for the making the insert in the PVC is brilliant! An elegant solution. The whole candle looks wickedly good.
> 
> Oh, what glue gun do you use? The glue just flies out of it!


Thanks Terra, the glue gun is an Arrow 40 watt. It might be that the shot is sped up that makes it look like the worlds best glue gun, lol.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, _<smacks head>...._LOL!


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Uh Wait... you MADE the skulls? They are amazing. You should sell them.... or atleast give us a tutorial


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

actually, both of those are already done,, 
His website is skullshoppe.com,,, im addicted to buying them now,, one every payday,,, they are truely amazing, best ive ever seen,, mine are displayed right now in my work shop and everyone always says the same thing,,, WHOA,, how'd you get a real skull!!!! 


there is a tut on here as well,,, http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/88408-foam-skull-how.html


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

This is great man. The tutorial is excellent! I have no experience with this sort of thing but it gets my gears turning


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

me neither but im going to give it a shot eventually,,, when im not broke 

here are some of Scourge's skulls in action...

View attachment 10716


View attachment 10717


View attachment 10718


----------



## kylet (Aug 24, 2009)

Great Job!!! Thanks for the how to.


----------



## ScareWorks (Sep 6, 2010)

Fantastic tutorial and some of the best skull work I've ever seen.


----------



## WindyCityCouple (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL....I thought the exact same thing!




AuraofForeboding said:


> Uh Wait... you MADE the skulls? They are amazing. You should sell them.... or atleast give us a tutorial


----------



## WindyCityCouple (Oct 13, 2008)

.....must resist charging more on my credit card.


----------

